
Google Domains – domains.Google - ca98am79
https://domains.google/
======
jh37
Cannot stress enough how happy I've been since moving all my domain names to
Google. Also, sometimes I've had questions and their phone support has been
spot on. Side note (my 2 cents): In the past, I was happy with using Hover.com
and thought their support was top notch, Google blows them away.

~~~
jusob
What do they offer for DNS management? Can you do geo-locatization or latency
based routing to different IPs?

------
eappleby
FYI - when I tried Google Domains, I ran into a lot of issues with their naked
domain forwarding (i.e. if someone goes to example.com/123, it would not
forward to www.example.com/123). I don't know if that has since been fixed,
but their customer service wasn't that helpful.

[http://webmasters.stackexchange.com/questions/78481/forward-...](http://webmasters.stackexchange.com/questions/78481/forward-
naked-domain-with-url-path-for-my-google-domain/)

------
dewiz
for a second I hoped I could register my .google domain... I like a simple
interface, selecting many TLDs is a bit tedious though, I think they can do
better in the next iterations.

